# There's nothing better than a woman holding your cock



## Paulie (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Blagger (Dec 21, 2010)

It's even better when she wrings its neck and makes it spit.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 21, 2010)

Isn't she a little skinny, Paulie?


----------



## Paulie (Dec 21, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Isn't she a little skinny, Paulie?



I don't know, she looks like she's got some back.  Plus, she's holding my cock.  It's too late to turn back now


----------



## Luissa (Dec 21, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't she a little skinny, Paulie?
> ...



Just like a man.


----------



## Blagger (Dec 21, 2010)

Get a coop, you two.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 21, 2010)

Swagger said:


> Get a coop, you two.



Quit squawking shit, bitch.


----------



## Blagger (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't split feathers with me, Paulie. I'm not the one who started this river of innuendo. Besides, you're just the rooster, and I'll always be the farmer.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 21, 2010)

Paulie said:


>



Paulie...your cock is fuckin' _NICE_!!!

It makes me hungry just looking at it!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 21, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Careful Paulie. xotoxi now wants to gobble your cock.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 21, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I bet Paulie's cockmeat is really tender.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 21, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Probably pretty juicy too.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 21, 2010)

Paulie said:


>



Unless it's two women holding your cock?


----------



## Paulie (Dec 21, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Later on, that woman in the pic is going to slaughter my cock and swallow every bit of it.


----------



## Blagger (Dec 21, 2010)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Do you think she'll pluck it first?


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 21, 2010)

Unless her name is Lorena Bobbit.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 21, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Here comes the baby oil.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 21, 2010)

Luissa said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



xot uses only babby oil.


----------



## Blagger (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you guys talking about Paulie's dick?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 21, 2010)

Swagger said:


> Are you guys talking about Paulie's dick?



Paulie is a guy?


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2010)

> There's nothing better than a woman holding your cock



Ummm...depends.


----------



## Blagger (Dec 21, 2010)

daveman said:


> > There's nothing better than a woman holding your cock
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...depends.



Yeah, I agree. Nothing beats a woman handling your snake.


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2010)

Swagger said:


> Yeah, I agree. Nothing beats a woman handling your snake.


Ummm...well...


----------



## Blagger (Dec 21, 2010)

daveman said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I agree. Nothing beats a woman handling your snake.
> ...



It looks more like she's trying to sell it to him than jack it off.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 21, 2010)

It all depends on why she is holding your cock.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 21, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



The only problem with Paulie's cock...he has no eggs.


----------



## Blagger (Dec 21, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Yeah, I've heard that too. They say he's all shell but no yoke.


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2010)

Swagger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...


I dunno...there's a sizable puddle on the ground there.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 21, 2010)

You weirdos really need to stop looking at my cock.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 21, 2010)

Paulie said:


> You weirdos really need to stop looking at my cock.



You posted it, you COCKLOVER!!!


----------



## Colin (Dec 21, 2010)

Paulie said:


>



Are you trying to tell us that your cock is fowl, Paulie?


----------



## Paulie (Dec 21, 2010)

Colin said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Don't be a pecker.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 21, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


----------



## Colin (Dec 21, 2010)

Swagger said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



No. She'll take his cock and pullet!


----------



## Paulie (Dec 21, 2010)

Colin said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...





I like the cut of your giblet.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2010)

Worldly cock.


----------



## asterism (Dec 21, 2010)

Paulie said:


> There's nothing better than a woman holding your cock



Not true.  There is always something better than a woman holding "your" cock, a woman holding "my" cock.

Your cock needs some grooming.  But it's impressive, it takes both of her hands to control it.


----------

